# 50 Shot Clarity Drill



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be performing a drill I call the Clarity drill for the next few days/weeks. I know 50 shots at a time are tough to get out... and, don't blame anyone for not being able to dedicate the time it would take.
This is a drill I read in one of Alans (Nuts&Bolts) posts a while back. He had his student perform it with 100 shots though. I've trimmed it down, to make it more time-realistic for most of us.
Here is how it goes.

Set up a small target (One spot from a 5-spot face, one spot from a 3-spot face, or whatever else u have)
Start with a comfortable distance. It should NOT start at 20yds/18M. This is not the intent. I began today at 21 Feet, since I was doing it inside my house with the weather being rainy and yucky.
Target center should be shoulder height
Shoot 1 Arrow!
Go retrieve the arrow
Repeat!
After some practice, and as your proficiency increases... the hole in your target will look more like 2 or 3 holes together, than a shotgun blast pattern.
Each day, post up how you're doing. At least a pic of the target. I'll go as far as to list my shots, with some descriptor and a tallied score. Score it as you would, Inside-Out at a meet.
Lend a hand to others, help with advice. 
DONT BE CONDESCENDING!
Lets have fun with this!

Shoot straight... Drive fast... Take chances!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Let's know how you make out....


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is my first day. Started off rough with a few sloppy shots here and there.
1. 9
2. 10
3. 10
4. 11
5. 11
6. 11
7. 10
8. 11
9. 11
10. 10
11. 11 (Perfect, No line)
12. 11
13. 10
14. 11
15. 11
16. 11 (Perfect, No line)
17. 9
18. 11
19. 11
20. 11 (Perfect, No line)
21. 11 (Perfect, No line)
22. 10
23. 11 (Perfect, No line)
24. 11
25. 11 (Perfect, No line)
26. 11 (Perfect, No line)
27. 10
28. 10
29. 10
30. 10
31. 11 (Perfect, No line)
32. 11
33. 10
34. 11
35. 11
36. 11
37. 11
38. 11
39. 10
40. 11
41. 11 (Perfect, No line)
42. 10
43. 11
44. 10
45. 10
46. 11
47. 11
48. 11
49. 11 (Perfect, No line. BEST SHOT OF THE DAY)
50. 11
If this had been a match, that would be a 532 of 550. Not too bad... but, any improvement is enjoyed.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If you'll check some of us has tried something of this, but are not new at trying our best for accuracy. And then I no real big fan of nuts&bolts, not that he doesn't put forth good to excellent information. And I have no disagreement of you practicing such. 

10 yards, 30 shots, 1 out or 299/300. Another, 20 yards, alternating between 2 bows and no less than 20 shots per bow, 2 out or 398/400. And I am not a spot shooter. I prefer 3D.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Actually,
my Drill a Tunnel exercise
is only 30 shots.

One arrow.
Close range.

START at 2 yards.



When you have thoroughly mastered the DRILL a tunnel exercise at 2 yards,
you can do it in your SLEEP

one arrow
fired thirty times

duct tape shooting line
2 yards away from the target

the goal is to get all 30 shots into ONE HOLE


you have not mastered the distance
until you get ALL The shots in ONE HOLE.

When you can get all the shots,
stick to 30 SHOTS
in ONE hole

say for a WEEK,
you can fire 30 shots, with ONE arrow in ONE HOLE at 2 yards

you can do this on SEVEN separate occasions...

you get THIS result




Then,
ONLY THEN

do you move to 4 yards.

NOW,
work on 4 YARDS,
ONE arrow

fired 30 SEPARATE TIMES
and you do not GRADUATE from 4 yard shooting school
until you get ONE arrow hole performance.

YOu do not MASTER 4 yard shooting school,
until you get ONE arrow hole performance for say 7 different occasions.


Example



2 yards.
NOT mastered. KEEP trying.
stick to ONE arrow fired 30 times.
STAY at 2 yards.


DIFFERENT student.


2 yards.
OBVIOUSLY this student, has mastered 2 yards.

YET
another student.



Obviously,
THIS student has NOT mastered 4 yards.

Really needs to drop back to 2 yards.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

THIS is 140 shots.

THIS is not a stress test.
THIS is not a training exercise.

You misunderstand.

THIS was a SPECIAL TEST,
to improve the confidence of the shooter.

THIS one of my ADVANCED shooters.
I knew he could do it.
I wanted my student to see HOW FAR he had come.

I told him a multi-day test
keep going until he misses...

until he does NOT stuff the one arrow in the SAME hole.

I told him,
minimum of 100 shots in a row.

He had never trained BEYOND 30 shots.

WE kept working up longer and longer distances.

So,
he blew past the 100 shots in a row mark
and even though he hit 140 SHOTS...

at this point,
he figured out the POINT of the TEST.

The point was
to show him that he was MORE than capable
of 140 SHOTS in a row
in the SAME HOLE.

100 shots in a row
is NOT a training program of mine.

50 shots in a row is also
NOT a training program of mine.

ONE arrow
30 shots in a row
at POINT blank,
BRAIN DEAD simple distance
is a training program of mine
*where ONE arrow hole performance
is the MINIMUM standard.*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Here is my first day. Started off rough with a few sloppy shots here and there.
> 1. 9
> 2. 10
> 3. 10
> ...


Soo,
for you...

you do not get the point of my training program.

GO back to 2 yards.

Yes,
just 6 feet
and CONDITION your bRAIN
to get ONE arrow hole performance
at a BRAIN dead simple distance.

The goal is to get THIS level of accuracy
and CONDITION your brain to EXPECT this level of performance.

ONE hole
ONE arrow hole diameter.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

, twenty yard drill , 21 arrows at 20 yards trying for the same hole this takes total concentration


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

todays not so good , but all in


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

There are many variations you could come up with shooting one arrow ends. Unlike many, I've not found anything helpful in short range shooting so I've been shooting 10 end, 1 arrow drills from 20 yards, one set each day that I'm able to. This was from yesterday, 99 8X


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, Alan. I thought the Poster was in error, but then it seems he wants a "proof contest" that would run on for a period of time and aged and aching I'm not up to it...Well, don't feel like participating....

Just saw EPLC post. Much of my target practicing is one arrow and pull.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

every practice day i start with a vegas round no warm up shoot till i miss or hit 300, then 10 yds leaving my sight set at 20 shooting at micro dots small enough so its hard to hold my pin in . the arrow hits out of your sight window, concentrate on the feel of the shot dont worry about the arrow they end up all in the same hole anyway, the main thing is concentration, feel each shot and follow threw, you get way more out of this than you ever will blank baling
30 arrows of this then 60 arrow spot. i shoot every day but hard practice 3 days a week sometimes 3 times a day this works very well. many times i shoot the entire practice session without missing an x and it bugs the crap out of me if i miss 2 in a row


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Sonny, and Alan...
I'm sure everyone has their own take... but, for all the members who are reading in here, my intent isn't a "Proof contest". My intent is for us to have a little fun, trying to train our brains to shoot better.
I had a lot of fun with the guys in Traditional last summer, where we would do a "Cold Bore Challenge"... not that it was a "challenge" per-say... but, that it was fun, and spread some camaraderie amongst those of us participating.
Maybe I don't have a PHD in "Archer Education"
But, I enjoy shooting, and just want to learn to shoot better. I understand that not all of us are going to be 360 or 660 shooters right out of the gate, but its fun to chase the dream.
I realize I stated that this was a "Nuts&Bolts" originated drill. I guess I was mistaken. This is a drill BASED upon another drill posted by Alan. It is a variation of such... and, is not meant to reflect his training regime. 
I'll try your drill, Alan... but, don't take anything away from someone else trying out something that isn't one of your established routines.
FINALLLY... For whomever this may apply to...
I SPECIFICALLY said, don't come in here being condescending. 
If that is the only way you know how to post, I respectfully request that you exit stage right, and talk to people in YOUR own way, in YOUR own thread.
For everyone else, lets HAVE FUN with this. Multi spot... single spot... single hole... whatever. Cant we all just have some fun picking each others' brains and sharing experiences?
Thanks
Kurt


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

sarg, "I understand that not all of us are going to be 360 or 660 shooters right out of the gate, but its fun to chase the dream" dont sell yourself short im 58 started shooting 4 years ago and im nothing special just practice and dont give up. anyone and i mean anyone can shoot perfect i believe that is one thing that is in everyone's dna it just takes work


CarbonWarrior said:


> Sonny, and Alan...
> I'm sure everyone has their own take... but, for all the members who are reading in here, my intent isn't a "Proof contest". My intent is for us to have a little fun, trying to train our brains to shoot better.
> I had a lot of fun with the guys in Traditional last summer, where we would do a "Cold Bore Challenge"... not that it was a "challenge" per-say... but, that it was fun, and spread some camaraderie amongst those of us participating.
> Maybe I don't have a PHD in "Archer Education"
> ...


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

60435 said:


> sarg, "I understand that not all of us are going to be 360 or 660 shooters right out of the gate, but its fun to chase the dream" don't sell yourself short im 58 started shooting 4 years ago and im nothing special just practice and dont give up. anyone and i mean anyone can shoot perfect i believe that is one thing that is in everyone's dna it just takes work


Thanks, Coop. I appreciate that. I'll get there... so far, 352 is my PB. Getting there... just going about it whichever ways work.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Here we go... just to show that I respect peoples' programs that they've put work into
I went ahead and started at 2 yds (6 feet) and shot.
I shot the first 2 shots to get a zero for impacting, then worked out where I needed to aim for Bulls, and proceeded to put 35 arrows into one hole.
Thanks for the inspiration and motivation. I'll do this 3 or 4 more times... if I don't have any problem with it... I'll go back to 12 ft (4 yds) and start anew.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Good info Nuts and bolts. Is it possible to type in a normal format thought instead of two words per line to make it easier to read and so don't need to scroll down through pages for each post? That would help too.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

gcab said:


> Good info Nuts and bolts. Is it possible to type in a normal format thought instead of two words per line to make it easier to read and so don't need to scroll down through pages for each post? That would help too.


Ahhh! Another like me. Alan has some terrific information, but the broken sentences and skips, multiple posts to get the information...Clean it up and I could stay with it....Most times I look and just pass on by....


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Woke up this morning and figured... if anything solidifies a performance, it's the "first in the morning" routine. Could I put something like, 5 arrows in the exact same spot again, just waking? I literally shot 5 in my underwear, waiting for coffee to brew. Not even 2 minutes out of bed. 5 arrows... 1 hole. Same hole as yesterday. I'm keeping a running total... will let you guys know what I'm on when I miss. 
G'mornin!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Woke up this morning and figured... if anything solidifies a performance, it's the "first in the morning" routine. Could I put something like, 5 arrows in the exact same spot again, just waking? I literally shot 5 in my underwear, waiting for coffee to brew. Not even 2 minutes out of bed. 5 arrows... 1 hole. Same hole as yesterday. I'm keeping a running total... will let you guys know what I'm on when I miss.
> G'mornin!


And I thought I was the only one that did that 

Shooting paper slays me...I literally have to force my self to shoot a full round. If a project or testing of something I can hammer all day long. I quit shooting spots at the state level (IAA) and then quit shooting spots at the league level. I was at Presley's shooting league and had just shot the first two ends, 10 Xs, and thought what the heck am I doing here. I pulled my arrows and left. I vowed to never shoot league again.

I like 3D. My arrows are not what you'd call Indoor arrows. 80 gr glue-in points. FOC of 6.04%. Speed, 280+ fps per second. 

I do try....once in a while. Just set up my new MX2 and wondered if I could shoot a hole in a hole. I put my best into two shots and I let down more than a couple of times. 20 yards. Like one should, I quit on a good note. Well, more like I didn't mess up what I had


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

But they're calling you back, Sonny..... :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

montigre said:


> But they're calling you back, Sonny..... :wink:


Don't you say it. I'll sick Mahly on you for harassment...I felt so low I had to pull my socks down to see.....


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

MUCH happier with how today went. Definitely noticed a need for a light on my pin... as the center got shot out, It was easy to lose the dot, and I had a harder time keeping the pin EXACTLY where I wanted it.
1. 10
2. 11
3. 11
4. 10
5. 10
6. 11
7. 11
8. 11
9. 11
10. 11
11. 11
12. 11
13. 10
14. 11
15. 10
16. 11
17. 11
18. 11
19. 11
20. 11
21. 11
22. 11
23. 11
24. 11
25. 11
26. 11
27. 11
28. 11
29. 11
30. 11
31. 11
32. 11
33. 11
34. 11
35. 11
36. 11
37. 11
38. 11
39. 11
40. 11
41. 11
42. 10
43. 11
44. 11
45. 11
46. 11
47. 11
48. 11
49. 11
50. 11

I was pretty dang happy... that comes out to a 544/550
I also shot the 6 footer another 30 or so times... counted up to 20, then set it down, and shot it a few times here and there the rest of the day. Still in the same hole. Nothing new to report. Couple more days, I'll move back to 12 feet (4 yds)


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

A word of caution: My experience with shooting close range is that the confidence built doesn't translate well to real world distances. Simply put, you can't assess the pattern with any degree of certainty. For example, the 10's in your picture. The exact same shot at 20 yards may not even fall within the 9 ring. Not only do you run the risk of building false confidence, you are not doing anything to cut down your float, or range of motion, at these very short distances. Reality was (for me) I was actually increasing my float, not improving it. Not trying to burst anyone's bubble, just regurgitating what I have learned (the hard way) from shooting thousands of arrows from short range. There are those who will say this is the best thing since sliced bread, and for them this may be true, but for me the result was an unintended consequence... sloppiness.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

EPLC said:


> A word of caution: My experience with shooting close range is that the confidence built doesn't translate well to real world distances. Simply put, you can't assess the pattern with any degree of certainty. For example, the 10's in your picture. The exact same shot at 20 yards may not even fall within the 9 ring. Not only do you run the risk of building false confidence, you are not doing anything to cut down your float, or range of motion, at these very short distances. Reality was (for me) I was actually increasing my float, not improving it. Not trying to burst anyone's bubble, just regurgitating what I have learned (the hard way) from shooting thousands of arrows from short range. There are those who will say this is the best thing since sliced bread, and for them this may be true, but for me the result was an unintended consequence... sloppiness.


I appreciate that input. I had never thought of it that way... but, it makes sense. I'll definitely continue to work my way back. I already know I can shoot good solid 300+ games at 20 yds... I'll continue to back it up a bit at a time. I'd like to get to a 300+ on 30 Yds, and farther... but, know it'll take a LOT of time and practice. So, I am definitely not the guy to put all my hopes in one trick.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

EPLC said:


> A word of caution: My experience with shooting close range is that the confidence built doesn't translate well to real world distances. Simply put, you can't assess the pattern with any degree of certainty. For example, the 10's in your picture. The exact same shot at 20 yards may not even fall within the 9 ring. Not only do you run the risk of building false confidence, you are not doing anything to cut down your float, or range of motion, at these very short distances. Reality was (for me) I was actually increasing my float, not improving it. Not trying to burst anyone's bubble, just regurgitating what I have learned (the hard way) from shooting thousands of arrows from short range. There are those who will say this is the best thing since sliced bread, and for them this may be true, but for me the result was an unintended consequence... sloppiness.


Maybe better for a different thread, but is there such a thing as "false confidence"? I think in archery that it is all about confidence, keeping a strong shot, and trusting your shot. So sure, you build up a sight pattern at a large x compared to the sight picture at 20. But if you build up confidence in your shot to trust the release to do its job, and make strong shots, and slowly work your way back, I'm not sure how that could be "false" confidence. I know for me personally I never shot 60x games or 300 vegas rounds or 450 rounds often until I started shooting a lot at closer distances, only because that's the only room I had. But I used it to just get comfortable with trusting my release process and staying strong on the shot. Can you elaborate on what "false" confidence would do as far as being detrimental?


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

gcab said:


> Maybe better for a different thread, but is there such a thing as "false confidence"? I think in archery that it is all about confidence, keeping a strong shot, and trusting your shot. So sure, you build up a sight pattern at a large x compared to the sight picture at 20. But if you build up confidence in your shot to trust the release to do its job, and make strong shots, and slowly work your way back, I'm not sure how that could be "false" confidence. I know for me personally I never shot 60x games or 300 vegas rounds or 450 rounds often until I started shooting a lot at closer distances, only because that's the only room I had. But I used it to just get comfortable with trusting my release process and staying strong on the shot. Can you elaborate on what "false" confidence would do as far as being detrimental?


Gcab, I also have good success with short range training on Vegas faces. Currently, I focus 100% on release process/shot break quality and track it on every shot. My experience is that this training translates easily to longer distances as long as I remain relaxed on both ends. The one constant I do have is a very steady hold that allows me to concentrate on release. Perfect shot breaks go down the middle, imperfect ones don't. If I didn't have a good hold, I'd concentrate on form and bow fit issues until it's a non-issue. JMHO.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

gcab said:


> Maybe better for a different thread, but is there such a thing as "false confidence"? I think in archery that it is all about confidence, keeping a strong shot, and trusting your shot. So sure, you build up a sight pattern at a large x compared to the sight picture at 20. But if you build up confidence in your shot to trust the release to do its job, and make strong shots, and slowly work your way back, I'm not sure how that could be "false" confidence. I know for me personally I never shot 60x games or 300 vegas rounds or 450 rounds often until I started shooting a lot at closer distances, only because that's the only room I had. But I used it to just get comfortable with trusting my release process and staying strong on the shot. Can you elaborate on what "false" confidence would do as far as being detrimental?


False confidence is what I got fro shooting full size targets at short range. I have shot a lot at 7-14 yards because that's what I have to work with at home in my basement. I can't tell you how many times I felt really good about something at these ranges only to have the confidence obtained dashed when I went to the club to repeat the process. Sometimes this would happen the same day, sometimes over the course of several days or weeks. Don't know why but this is my experience. For those that find short range work useful my hat is off to them, it just hasn't done anything for me. I also believe that during this time I did not truly have a good handle on my shot and was continually trying different approaches. This, I'm sure had a lot to do with my results, or lack of, so to speak.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

So far we're up to 245 shots on the same spot... I've had to move the actual paper on the target to different spots... I was getting scared that I might shoot through the block. LOL
I've resorted to shooting 600's whenever I have time. With my crazy schedule of going out on the road for Uncle Sam at the drop of a hat... I havent been able to keep up my single shot routine the way I'd like. 
Still making good improvements though. Combined with letting down if the shot doesn't feel right... my flown shots have dramatically reduced.
Shooting better than ever!


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

EPLC said:


> False confidence is what I got fro shooting full size targets at short range. I have shot a lot at 7-14 yards because that's what I have to work with at home in my basement. I can't tell you how many times I felt really good about something at these ranges only to have the confidence obtained dashed when I went to the club to repeat the process. Sometimes this would happen the same day, sometimes over the course of several days or weeks. Don't know why but this is my experience. For those that find short range work useful my hat is off to them, it just hasn't done anything for me. I also believe that during this time I did not truly have a good handle on my shot and was continually trying different approaches. This, I'm sure had a lot to do with my results, or lack of, so to speak.


this is why i shoot off target at very small dots, the smallest dot you can barely hold on, and work on going smaller


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Shot #246 ended the exercise. Still hit "essentially" the same hole... but, not PERFECTLY. Turned my 1 hole into a little bit of an "8"...
That being said... I've learned a few things in the process, and will keep practicing whenever I can. Might shoot a 600 here in a bit, while the big game is on.


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

I tried this exercise last year. I would agree that it's not particularly helpful. The attached photo is 25 shots from the length of my kitchen about 8 yards.


----------



## jafred (Dec 21, 2008)

FYI, spider web target is not recomended for this drill. 4 arrows is the same hole = 720 gn x7 in concrete
What type of targets are you guys using? I have a 18 in 1 but I didn't want to kill my Brodhead target


----------

